# Lubricate Glock 19 Magazines?



## Kaptain (Mar 8, 2021)

Should the magazine be lubricated with a dry lube every so often. I have several and they are loaded, but occasionally it seems the bullets do not slide up smoothly.
Should the bullets be wiped down as well, with a dry lube or with a Teflon lube? 
I don't get to the range as often as I would like especially with the Lockdowns.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Kaptain said:


> Should the magazine be lubricated with a dry lube every so often. I have several and they are loaded, but occasionally it seems the bullets do not slide up smoothly.
> Should the bullets be wiped down as well, with a dry lube or with a Teflon lube?
> I don't get to the range as often as I would like especially with the Lockdowns.


I clean my Glock mags but I have not ever used any lubricant on them. I have never had a problem with any of my Glock magazines either, clean or dirty for that matter.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Kaptain said:


> Should the magazine be lubricated with a dry lube every so often. I have several and they are loaded, but occasionally it seems the bullets do not slide up smoothly.
> Should the bullets be wiped down as well, with a dry lube or with a Teflon lube?
> I don't get to the range as often as I would like especially with the Lockdowns.


Are you encountering any feed issues ?
Glock mags are very reliable.
I never intentionally add anything to my mags, Glock, etc


----------



## Kaptain (Mar 8, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> I clean my Glock mags but I have not ever used any lubricant on them. I have never had a problem with any of my Glock magazines either, clean or dirty for that matter.


What do you clean them with, and how. Only on the outside?


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Carried a Glock 19 for work for over 20 yrs.Never lubed the mags,and rarely did more than blow them out with compressed air.Never had a single issue with that gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Kaptain said:


> What do you clean them with, and how. Only on the outside?


I just use a strong Dawn dish soap mix and a tooth brush. The mags are easy to disassemble and reassemble with only a 1/8ths punch and a bit of care. Keep in mind that there is a spring under tension in there! 
When the mags are cleaned to my satisfaction I wipe them 3 as dry as I can then let them air dry on a cloth towel.


----------



## Kaptain (Mar 8, 2021)

stokes said:


> Carried a Glock 19 for work for over 20 yrs.Never lubed the mags,and rarely did more than blow them out with compressed air.Never had a single issue with that gun.


I used a mag that sat for a while loaded, it jammed, bullet didn't slide up fully. Happened once. That's why I thought spraying a dry lube into mag then loading it would alleviate problem. Didn't want to make problem worse. I think I will just use compressed air, maybe it had dust.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Kaptain said:


> I used a mag that sat for a while loaded


Dont know what you mean by a "while", but mine sat loaded for a year at a time.I would fire a mag load a couple times a year, but the spares sat for the entire year.You are using Glock factory mags, right?Dont use aftermarket mags.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

stokes said:


> Dont know what you mean by a "while", but mine sat loaded for a year at a time.I would fire a mag load a couple times a year, but the spares sat for the entire year.You are using Glock factory mags, right?*Dont use aftermarket mags.*


Magpul P-Mags have worked well for me. I have not had an issue. I do use factory mags for EDC.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Kaptain said:


> I used a mag that sat for a while loaded, it jammed, bullet didn't slide up fully. Happened once. That's why I thought spraying a dry lube into mag then loading it would alleviate problem. Didn't want to make problem worse. I think I will just use compressed air, maybe it had dust.
> Thanks for the advice.


If you have a shitload of magazines out of immediate service, that will be stored for awhile, lubricating them would probably be ok.
I've lubed up magazines before. Mostly the metal mags.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

A dry lube is fine but use a good one. I use Hornady's One Shot on all off my carry guns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I use Hoppes #9 Synthetic Blend to clean all my magazines, then wipe them, inside and out, until it's completely dry. Never had any issues.


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

I use a little Ballistol on a rag to clean them and give them a slick surface. A few minutes later it's dry and smooth.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I just clean it with water


----------

